# Leather care



## Vamshi (Apr 1, 2009)

captainaudio said:


> Meguiars Gold Class is a very good product. I have used it for a number of years on Lexus, Jaguar, BMW, etc. The Gold Class Leather Wipes are great for a quick touch up.
> 
> CA


But I dont think it forms a protective layer over the leather!....every time after I swipe of the leather with this conditioner....it feels a little sticky......

but for sure it brings some shine and a cleaned leather feeling...


----------



## UnoUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. I did the water test, it apparently has some sort of protection already. I will have to check with the dealer.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

UnoUK said:


> Thank you for your advice. I did the water test, it apparently has some sort of protection already. I will have to check with the dealer.


Protection or not if you don't keep after it it will eventually turn into cardboard.


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

captainaudio said:


> Protection or not if you don't keep after it it will eventually turn into cardboard.


I agree!
Use a leather conditioner anyway.It can't hurt,it can only help.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Joeb427 said:


> I agree!
> Use a leather conditioner anyway.It can't hurt,it can only help.


You can over condition, however, and remove the natural surface protection.

http://www.leatherz.com/leathercare2.htm


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> You can over condition, however, and remove the natural surface protection.
> 
> http://www.leatherz.com/leathercare2.htm


I don't believe leatherZ is talking about plastic coated leather but silicone based products yes.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Joeb427 said:


> I don't believe leatherZ is talking about plastic coated leather but silicone based products yes.


Mostly Nappa and Dakota, yes, plastic coated leather doesn't even feel like leather.


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> Mostly Nappa and Dakota, yes, plastic coated leather doesn't even feel like leather.


It is a shame,K.I've been driving cars with leather interior for almost 40 years.Yes I'm old in age only.
56 going on 26.
I remember my '73 Coupe DeVille with white glove soft leather.It did crack though.
Todays leathers except for the real expensive vehicles feels just like vinyl.
It does wear better,tho.
Leatherette amd Dakota leather looks and feels pretty much the same.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Moved to detailing as you will get some more feedback...

- Mike


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Joeb427 said:


> It is a shame,K.I've been driving cars with leather interior for almost 40 years.Yes I'm old in age only.
> 56 going on 26.
> I remember my '73 Coupe DeVille with white glove soft leather.It did crack though.
> Todays leathers except for the real expensive vehicles feels just like vinyl.
> ...


I hear you there, the Nappa in my M is butter soft, dyed through calfskin so it needs and loves leatherique. On a warm day, the leatherique soaks up into the leather like a sponge, then a few hours later, it emits all the salts and dirt.


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> I hear you there, the Nappa in my M is butter soft, dyed through calfskin so it needs and loves leatherique. On a warm day, the leatherique soaks up into the leather like a sponge, then a few hours later, it emits all the salts and dirt.


I remember seeing pics with guys using leatherique and covering the seats with plastic wrap helping it soak in better.
Leatherique is great stuff on soft uncoated leather.


----------

